# Glasscages.com



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I know Matt and maybe someone else (Erik?) bought from them before. They are coming to Cincinnati on 10/20 for deliveries. If anyone is interested this would save on shipping or driving somewhere to get them. Just thougt I would let everyone know.

Jim


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

woo!!!

i still haven't built the stand for the 118gal though...


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, he is a slacker !!!![smilie=l:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, Erik and I both bought tanks from Glass Cages back in December. Contrary to some of the stuff I have read about sloppy silicone work, the silicone is on par with the All-Glass or Perfecto tanks.

I got a 50g Long (48"L x 18" W x 12" H) so it would fit under my 75g growout tank on the wrought iron stand. For those at the September meeting, this was the tank in the unfinished area of my basement. The setup is perfect except for the fact that the tanks sits a bit too low but what do you expect from a 12" tall tank


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just to resurrect this thread, Glass Cages will be in Cinci on 12/8/06 and in Columbus on 12/9/06.

I am seriously thinking about getting four more 50g (48"x18" footprint) tanks for a plant/shrimp room setup in my basement. Is anyone else interested in getting some tanks?


----------

